# Berry Punny?



## Rich Parsons (Nov 26, 2008)

From an e-mail I got today:



> *Berry** Punny*
> 
> 
> 1. The roundest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference.  He acquired his size from too much pi.
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 26, 2008)

Those I'd have to admit were pretty good.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

every one of these made me groan.  i'm sending these to my dad, he'll love them.

jf


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

*lmfao*


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 27, 2008)

HAH! Great stuff, you have to love the pun, possibly the lowest form of comedy.

All the toilets were recently stolen in a break in at Scotland Yard...The police say they have nothing to go on.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2008)

Everyone needs a little humor in their life. Thanks for the post. J


----------

